# What is your absolute favorite piece of cycling apparel?



## Hiro11

If you had to pick one thing out of your closet that's your absolute favorite piece of cycling wear, something that you would recommend unreservedly to someone looking for suggestions, what would it be?

For me, it's the Garneau Course Speedzone Vest. I bought it this year and find I've been using it on every ride. It's:
1. Not expensive
2. Endlessly versatile: windproof without being too hot. You can use it over a thicker long sleeve jersey or over a thin summer jersey. Whenever you need to get wind off of your chest.
3. Great construction quality: durably made with stretchy, windproof fabrics and tons of thoughtful details. It's also really lightweight and you can stuff it in a jersey pocket.
4. The pass-through to pockets uniquely and simply solves a problem common in cycling outerwear.
5. Perfect fit (for me at least): no flapping, no bunching around shoulders, designed for a low position.
6. Looks nice: no ridiculous logos, nice trim, simple color scheme.

It's a perfect piece of kit, buy one if you're looking for a vest.

Other suggestions?


----------



## JCavilia

That looks pretty neat, but I guess different people have different definitions of "not expensive." I don't think I own a single piece of cycling clothing that costs as much as that vest. I have a wind vest that I find very useful and versatile. I bought it from Performance 15 or 20 years ago for about 20 bucks, and altered it to fit the way I like.

But I don't really have a favorite item.

Does that vest only come in black? I would find that a serious deficiency. I prefer to wear more visible colors.

But I'm glad it works for you. Honestly, I'm not cool enough to wear that.


----------



## Mandeville

My cycling shoes. 

My feet are beat up and riding in clips only made them hurt more and ride by ride slowly increased the "damage." With the perfect clippless shoes and custom orthotics and proper cleat treatment I have no discomfort whatsoever on the longest workout rides--up to 50 miles but 30 miles the most typical. They are heaven.


----------



## J.R.

Mavic Cyclone Jacket. 

It just works.

Like this: Clothesline review: Winter weather wonder wears - VeloNews.com


----------



## 9W9W

Photo-chromatic sunglasses. UVEX Variomatic's. I start riding after work with the sun up, I get to my turnaround point around sunset and ride home under the light of streetlamps. Always the right shade regardless of light, from full dark grey to clear. I liked the tech so much that I went out of purchased ski goggles with the same kind of lenses. Finally no worrying whether it's a bluebird day or overcast or swapping lenses!


----------



## Hiro11

9W9W said:


> Photo-chromatic sunglasses. UVEX Variomatic's. I start riding after work with the sun up, I get to my turnaround point around sunset and ride home under the light of streetlamps. Always the right shade regardless of light, from full dark grey to clear. I liked the tech so much that I went out of purchased ski goggles with the same kind of lenses. Finally no worrying whether it's a bluebird day or overcast or swapping lenses!


Those look awesome.


----------



## kbwh

Assos T.campionissimo_S7 bib shorts

The best short I've ever ridden in. Trouble is that I cannot recommend it to everybody because:
1) It's like a bloody F1 car
2) It costs way to much
3) Chances are you wouldn't like it and you'd be better off with a T.équipe at half the price


----------



## Jay Strongbow

9W9W said:


> Photo-chromatic sunglasses. UVEX Variomatic's. I start riding after work with the sun up, I get to my turnaround point around sunset and ride home under the light of streetlamps. Always the right shade regardless of light, from full dark grey to clear. I liked the tech so much that I went out of purchased ski goggles with the same kind of lenses. Finally no worrying whether it's a bluebird day or overcast or swapping lenses!


I thought I had nothing for this thread but now that you mention it my progressive lenses are pretty sweet for the reasons your mentioned. Mine are my regular every day glasses not sport specific glasses.

It's kind of a duel edge sword though. Everyday looks the same as far as light goes and sometimes it's nice for a really bright day to look really bright instead of the same as overcast. That doesn't have much to do with actual cycling but just appreciating a nice day. Sometimes I don't even realize it's beautiful out until I take off my glasses.


----------



## 9W9W

Hiro11 said:


> Those look awesome.


I think so too. I have the SGL 202 model by UVEX and while I can highly recommend it, their likeability and usefulness is not specific to the UVEX brand. I love having dark sunglasses during the day, lighter tints in the afternoon or when riding under tree cover, and clear eye protection in the evening. One neat feature of the SGL model is its ability to move/mold each of the nose pieces individually to adjust their fit to match your nose perfectly.

Okay, I'm done raving about them.


----------



## woodys737

I'd highly recommend Vie 13 anything but, their pro bibs are easily the most comfortable I've found to date.


----------



## JCavilia

When I said this


> I don't think I own a single piece of cycling clothing that costs as much as that vest


I didn't consider shoes and specs within the clothing category. I like my mid-level Sidi shoes, which cost about $200. And my prescription sunglasses, which I don't consider to be cycling-specific, were ridiculously expensive.


----------



## Oxtox

my Rudy Project Rydon IIs with Rx lenses are my ABSOLUTE best (and, at $475, most expensive) piece of cycling kit. 

they are infinitely better than my regular glasses with clip-on shades in both function and appearance.


----------



## Mandeville

JCavilia said:


> When I said this
> 
> I didn't consider shoes and specs within the clothing category. I like my mid-level Sidi shoes, which cost about $200. And my prescription sunglasses, which I don't consider to be cycling-specific, were ridiculously expensive.


I think perhaps for the majority of riders their riding glasses are the most under appreciated or least thought about item. Most, I suspect, take them for granted and don't give them much thought.


----------



## Rogus

My Cat-Ears. I was shocked at how much of a difference it made for me. Second would be my photo chromatic glasses. I often start before the sun comes up and ride well into the day.


----------



## mikiek

I bought a pair of cold weather cycling pants on Amazon. Designed by & made in China. But don't laugh, they are without doubt the most useful piece I own. Windbreaking, temp/moisture regulating, well made and comfortable. I use them from the 30's to the 60's.

And they cost less than $30. TAKE THAT Castelli.

Their downside is the sizing is just bizarre. I'm 5'8" and fit in a XXL.


----------



## steelbikerider

My Defeet short sleeve wool baselayer. I wear one almost every ride from late October to March


----------



## ghettocop

Sportful R&D Bibs.


----------



## pittcanna

My Yowapedal Cycling uniform, not because its comfortable. But because it is fun to wear it outside and have a few laughs.









HIME HIME Daisuke. LOL


----------



## Love Commander

Bont shoes.


----------



## JCavilia

Mandeville said:


> I think perhaps for the majority of riders their riding glasses are the most under appreciated or least thought about item. Most, I suspect, take them for granted and don't give them much thought.


I think a lot about my glasses, because I wear them all the time and really depend on them. I'm very nearsighted, and presbyopic now as well, so they have a strong progresive prescription, so they're not cheap. I have tinted ones that I wear in the sun, and regular clear ones I wear most of the time. 

But they're not "riding glasses" -- at least I don't think of them that way. They're just my glasses, which I wear when I'm riding or doing anything else.

And I think actually you're wrong -- a lot of road cyclists put a lot of thought into picking glasses, if the discussions around here are any indication.

Anyway, my point was not that I don't think about them, but that they're not "apparel" in my mind.


----------



## Lindy B.

Not gonna lie or apologize.... I LOVE my Star Trek jersey!!!


----------



## superjohnny

Lindy B. said:


> Not gonna lie or apologize.... I LOVE my Star Trek jersey!!!
> 
> View attachment 304532


that's awesome. 

for me it's my rapha classic bib shorts. They cost too much, but they are so, so comfy. I save them for long rides and never commute in them so they last as long as possible. 

I also really like my Giro Trans road shoes. Comfy...


----------



## JCavilia

Lindy B. said:


> Not gonna lie or apologize.... I LOVE my Star Trek jersey!!!


That is pretty cool, and I'm a loooong time Star Trek fan, but I'd prefer one of the ones that looks like the uniform from the original series.







Live long and prosper, and ride on.


----------



## Mandeville

JCavilia said:


> I
> 
> And I think actually you're wrong -- a lot of road cyclists put a lot of thought into picking glasses, if the discussions around here are any indication.


I agree. What I actually meant in the context of after one has had them for a while and is used to them that riders from that point tend to sort of forget about them in value terms--at least until they need to replace them.


----------



## bikerector

I really liked my thin arm warmers from skins. I recently bought some new sugoi arm coolers as the skins ones are looking pretty gross after so much use, which includes a fair bit of CX racing.

Close 2nd or maybe equivalent with the way the last 2 years have been (cold as heck) is a thermal vest. Always seems to be about right for a lot of conditions as an external layer or great as a mid-layer when it dips below the 20's.


----------



## Special Eyes

I think it is my basic, cheap, out-of-fashion sweat absorbing wristband. In cold weather my nose runs slightly and in warm weather it's about dripping perspiration. I can wipe up nicely and not smear up my gloves, arm warmers or jersey/jacket. And, some people think I can play tennis, too, which I can't.


----------



## Hiro11

Special Eyes said:


> I think it is my basic, cheap, out-of-fashion sweat absorbing wristband. In cold weather my nose runs slightly and in warm weather it's about dripping perspiration. I can wipe up nicely and not smear up my gloves, arm warmers or jersey/jacket. And, some people think I can play tennis, too, which I can't.


This is an extremely good idea.


----------



## single1x1

Surprised no one has said it yet, but the Long Sleeve Castelli Gabba, not cheap, though I was able to get the ones I have on sale for about $140 but in western WA you could wear one almost every day you ride in fall, winter spring and it would probably be the right choice, good water resistance, doesn't flap around, somewhat warm but not too warm. 
I wore my castelli Team Aero rain jersey in my first road bike race today similar but not quite as good as the Gabba, but I saw quite a few Gabba's out in the race today, 60's and some rain. 
My craft LS base layers also get a lot of use.


----------



## PBL450

Hiro11 said:


> This is an extremely good idea.


Yes it is, that's a good idea!


----------



## Guod

single1x1 said:


> Surprised no one has said it yet, but the Long Sleeve Castelli Gabba, not cheap, though I was able to get the ones I have on sale for about $140 but in western WA you could wear one almost every day you ride in fall, winter spring and it would probably be the right choice, good water resistance, doesn't flap around, somewhat warm but not too warm.
> I wore my castelli Team Aero rain jersey in my first road bike race today similar but not quite as good as the Gabba, but I saw quite a few Gabba's out in the race today, 60's and some rain.
> My craft LS base layers also get a lot of use.


I was about to post about my convertible Gabba jacket. Ride and race in the rain with impunity! I've done wet rides into the 40s without any discomfort (at least in the area the jacket covered). Combine that with some neoprene shoe covers and gloves and you're set for some chilly wet stuff!


----------



## PBL450

Love Commander said:


> Bont shoes.


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Love Commander again.


----------



## Terrasmak

Not the best socks I have, but I love the different Sock Guy socks I have.


----------



## davos

Rapha- classic softshell jacket. Fits me just right and so versatile. I've worn the jacket in the mid 50's all the way down to 20F with no issues. Not cheap but if you can find it on sale it's worth having one good jacket as opposed to 5 crappy ones.


----------



## jspharmd

Another vote for the Castelli Gabba jacket! It is perfect for rides that start off really cold and warm up throughout the ride. When it gets too warm, you just zipper off the sleeves. 

I've worn this jacket with just a base layer on rides that were 20 degrees F. I've also had it warm up to 50 degrees F and it was fine with the sleeves off.


----------



## Migen21

I actually have a short list of indespensible items.

1. Smartwool long sleeve baselayer(s) (I have several, and love them all very much)
2. Smartwool socks of various weights and heights depending on outside temp. I wear these all year 'round
3. My Headsweats coolmax helmet liner


----------



## maximum7

For me has to be the Gore Oxygen WS jersey.
Gore Bike Wear Oxygen WS SO Jersey - Short Sleeve - Men's | Competitive Cyclist

Extremely versatile. It's like having a jersey and vest on at the same time, but breathes so much better. 
Add arm warmers and it's a jacket pretty much.


----------



## easyridernyc

the path jackets are sweet, I have a couple, one black, one red. they fit great, look absolutely terrific, and are gore tex waterproof. superb gear.

but the oxygen jacket is even better, longer sleeves and a slightly more aero fit. incredibly versatile, first class stuff, man I love that jacket just slipping it on gets me into century mode


----------



## Devastazione

My SIDI Mega shoes,they changed my way of riding. And everything Gore Bike Wear. I've got some Assos [email protected] too....what a ripoff...


----------



## BikeLayne

My helmet.


----------



## thehook

1 Castelli Gabba Vest
2 Rapha Bib Shorts
3 Rapha Deep Winter Hat

Edit: New Giro Synthe helmet. This thing in ridiculous!


----------



## cohiba7777

1. Sidi Genius Carbon Shoes
2. KASK Helmet
3. Rapha Bib shorts


----------



## Donn12

Smart wool base layer shirts
Castillo espresso due jacket
Defeat wool socks
Sworks shoes
Halo headband with sweat gutter


----------



## echtogammut

pittcanna said:


> My Yowapedal Cycling uniform, not because its comfortable. But because it is fun to wear it outside and have a few laughs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HIME HIME Daisuke. LOL


Ouch, I just fell out of my chair laughing. That kit must push your power level over 9000. 

Favorite Gear:
Capo Pro-Team Bib short (I absolutely loved this short, it became the baseline I compared all other shorts to. Capo's non-team kit isn't even as good. I nearly cried the day the seams separated, since you either have to be with a team that uses Capo or order $10k in gear.)

SWorks shoes

Smartwool baselayer

hiime hime!! hime! 
suki suki daisuki 
hime!! hime!!


----------



## Rokh Hard




----------



## TricrossRich

Favorite pieces of kit... I've got a few.

SWorks Shoes, color dipped red.
Specialized engineered tech base layer.
Assos S5 Uno bib shorts
Pactimo Ascent 2.0 jersey
Pactimo Summit Speed Reflex Jersey
Inside Line Equipment RaceDay Bag

When I'm not on the bike... I like gear from www.crankaddicts.cc, obviously... also like stuff from EatSleepRace, Specialized, and Twin Six


----------



## greg12666

If you ride in the winter the Rapha Classic Softshell Jacket is awesome. I've had mine for 4 seasons now and ride all winter. I cannot say enough about it.


----------



## Rokh Hard

rapha does make some sexy kit. :thumbsup:





greg12666 said:


> If you ride in the winter the Rapha Classic Softshell Jacket is awesome. I've had mine for 4 seasons now and ride all winter. I cannot say enough about it.


----------



## Mapei

My Lounje socks.


----------



## MMsRepBike

Well, it has to be the item I wear the most.

Assos S7 Equipe bib shorts.

I wear lots of different jerseys, socks, shoes, helmets and ride lots of different bikes, wheels, groups, power meters, blah, blah. But when it's hot out I'm in those bibs about 90% of the time. The other times are just because the rest of the bibs get lonely in there.

And now that I think of it I wear summer sun sleeves every day too. I've settled on the ones from Bellwether, the Sol Air ones. They're my favorite. Sunscreen sucks.


----------



## xxl

JCavilia said:


> That is pretty cool, and I'm a loooong time Star Trek fan, but I'd prefer one of the ones that looks like the uniform from the original series.
> View attachment 304535
> 
> Live long and prosper, and ride on.



Nice jerseys, but don't wear the red one, because those ones are the first to crash.


----------



## LostViking

A pair of Castelli shorts I bought about six years ago.
They might be old and worn, the Castelli logo peeling off in bits, but they have not lost anything in terms of fit and comfort.
I've since bought other shorts and bibs from Castelli and others, but that old pair of shorts are still the most comfortable shorts I have for long rides. Viva Castelli! :thumbsup:


----------



## WWJD

I'm very happy with my Performance Ultra bibs. Fits like a glove and the chamois is perfect!


----------



## sramred

Tl, Dr. Fave is my specialized s works shoe from 2013 ;] and my craft performance bin, and gore jerseys


----------



## paredown

I'm torn between my Assos Intermediate jersey and the Assos Airjack jacket. 

Both perfect for their respective uses--fit and function.


----------



## WWJD

I thought my Performance Ultra bibs were great ... until I bought my first Assos bibs. 

What a difference, wow!

They are expensive at nearly 300 dollars but they feel sooo nice. If you havent tried Assos, you don't know what youre missing. Get 'em and you'll feel what everyone is raving about.


----------



## young

current favorite is voler black label. also really like gore xenon and oxygen lines.


----------



## Rich Gibson

My brand new Tinkoff-Saxo TDF Jersey I purchased at the starting line at stage 2 of this year's Tour in Utrecht.... One more item off my bucket list. 

Rich


----------

